# Minnesota Fishing Opener



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Normally I'd be fishing our home lake in northern Becker County, but because of unusual circumstances I'll be fishing Devils Lake this year. It'll be the first MN fishing opener that I can think of that I've missed. But I think we'll be in good shape east of the border.

So where's everybody going for the Minnesota Fishing Opener?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I will be headed for the lake o' plenty small walleyes - Ottertail. Same old annual event with all the men in my family, although this year it seems to have grown a bit. 12 guys this year. Should be a great time :beer:


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I usually hit Rush lake for the opener but depending on the wind speed and direction :snow: I might try Walker. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll be heading out to Big Cormorant, Ottertail river, and/or Lief Lake, depending on what I fish for (crappie, eyes or pike).

But Saturday is too long to wait, so I plan to hit Devils Lake on Thursday, hope to find a few eyes among the pike.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Got to work, so I'm not going. We usually end up spending it at my folks cabin and do the combo opener/mother's day thing but my older bro is graduating from college this weekend so no one else is going...hence I'll be at rioting at springfest and working Sunday.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lida, lots of poker, lots of golf (Friday), and the funnest part , seining our own minnows!!! No paying for 75 cents a piece shiners!!!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I totally agree about the minnows, Friday is dedicated to get bait--this is one of the funnest parts of the trip!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

I'll be hitting up the lakes in the Alexandria area again this year. Been making the trip for the past 5 years. The in-laws are from the area. Last year was really slow for walleyes but we got into the crappies. Hopefully walleyes will be more active this year...we'll have to see.


----------

